# Microfiber leather for pouches



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

Anybody know where to buy it in small sheets? Are there standards concerning thicknesses, etc? I use the material extensively cuz its shockingly strong.
Like whats used here:
Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

GZK sells bulk sheets on his website.


----------

